# Nashville to Atlanta line



## nshvlcat

Amtrak wants to possibly return to Nashville. Interesting article: 
https://www.commercialappeal.com/st...e-train-service-state-legislators/4477648002/


----------



## the_traveler

Besides the costs, I see a problem in Atlanta. 

Peach Tree is directly on the mainline, and there is nowhere to store the train set.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

the_traveler said:


> Besides the costs, I see a problem in Atlanta.
> 
> Peach Tree is directly on the mainline, and there is nowhere to store the train set.


With funding they could presumably restore a thousand feet or so of the branch that splits off at the station and use that to store trains. They could probably fit at least two tracks there. The main issue I see with doing so is the station would still be an issue, so it may not make sense to put that much funding into a project which would either permanently leave the inadequate station or become redundant in the near future when a new one is built.


----------



## Anthony V

This will never happen. Don't expect to get a dime out of the Tennessee state legislature for passenger rail funding, in either capital costs or ongoing operating funds. The Volunteer State is just as hostile to passenger rail as Ohio is, despite both states having plenty of population to support a statewide passenger rail network.


----------



## west point

Atlanta can store a train set as it will start doing next week Monday - Thursday for the Crescent train set. Crescent will not operate ATL <>- NOL those days for five weeks due to NS track work. Now depending on both train's schedules a second train set might fit in on the storage siding. It certainly will be an interesting switching problem. That might call for a dedicated switcher crew that would also allow for ATL cut off cars. 

The best schedule would for Nashville train leave after southbound Crescent leaves with connecting passengers. Nashville train arrive before Crescent to take passenger north bound. This would give Nashville and all intermediate stations train service to Carolinas and north thru whole NEC. 

A further thought. The Crescent could split at Atlanta with a coach(s) and lounge / café going on the Nashville train. Maybe even a sleeper that is really not needed ATL <> NOL. 

I can see there being a competition between this proposal and the split off of the Crescent Meridian - Dallas / FtWorth proposals ? 

This proposal for Nashville might only require maybe 4 or 8 more coaches as those coaches could fill in the NYP <> ATL demands. Sleepers well who knows ?


----------



## PaTrainFan

Telling quote from the article: "We have to do something to change the Amtrak network. Otherwise we'll just wither away."

Record ridership on how many consecutive years? That's withering away?


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

west point said:


> Atlanta can store a train set as it will start doing next week Monday - Thursday for the Crescent train set. Crescent will not operate ATL <>- NOL those days for five weeks due to NS track work. Now depending on both train's schedules a second train set might fit in on the storage siding. It certainly will be an interesting switching problem. That might call for a dedicated switcher crew that would also allow for ATL cut off cars.
> 
> The best schedule would for Nashville train leave after southbound Crescent leaves with connecting passengers. Nashville train arrive before Crescent to take passenger north bound. This would give Nashville and all intermediate stations train service to Carolinas and north thru whole NEC.
> 
> A further thought. The Crescent could split at Atlanta with a coach(s) and lounge / café going on the Nashville train. Maybe even a sleeper that is really not needed ATL <> NOL.
> 
> I can see there being a competition between this proposal and the split off of the Crescent Meridian - Dallas / FtWorth proposals ?
> 
> This proposal for Nashville might only require maybe 4 or 8 more coaches as those coaches could fill in the NYP <> ATL demands. Sleepers well who knows ?


A Nashville to Atlanta train would be nearly perpendicular to the Crescent, so would be rather roundabout for passengers from the NEC. I think it would make sense to establish a connection, especially considering that the times would work well for a daytime train anyway, but I don't think it would be worth the complications, costs, and the additional time in the schedule necessary for thru-cars.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid

I'll believe it when I see it. When's the last time a new route this long was made? Over the past 15-20 years, to my knowledge, there have only been short extensions near the NEC. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## the_traveler

If anything, I think an Atlanta-Chattanooga-Nashville train would be best - similar to the HF connecting to the TE.


----------



## GaSteve

Somebody would have to figure out a way to pry $$ out of the cold hands of the highway lobby in Georgia. Hasn't happened before - won't happen now.


----------



## AGM.12

If Amtrak is willing, a big if, why not make the Nashville train a section of the Crescent? If GA and TN don't want to pay, fine.


----------



## MikefromCrete

AGM.12 said:


> If Amtrak is willing, a big if, why not make the Nashville train a section of the Crescent? If GA and TN don't want to pay, fine.




Somebody's got to pay for it. I don't see Amtrak setting up any long distance trains on its own dime. A stand alone train (or trains) makes more sense than tying the service to a long distance connection that may be hours late.


----------



## GaSteve

AGM.12 said:


> If Amtrak is willing, a big if, why not make the Nashville train a section of the Crescent? If GA and TN don't want to pay, fine.


How do you get the Crescent to Nashville without going through GA and/or TN?


----------



## Palmland

This won't happen unless TN and GA get involved with GA being the key. A new Atlanta stations must come first. But the biggest problem is the geography. The fastest schedule ever operated was about 6 hours for the 285 miles. That's not highway competitive and you can't move mountains without massive investment. More likely are short commuter type runs from both cities into the distant suburbs or maybe Murfreesboro from Nashville and Cartersville from Atlanta. 

Now Nashville to Memphis is certainly feasible with good potential stations at both ends and relatively flat for the 225 miles. I suspect rail traffic on CSX is less than on the Atlanta route. Tennessee would no doubt be more interested in paying for an intrastate service than one going to Atlanta. It could of course connect to the CONO.


----------



## nshvlcat

nshvlcat said:


> Amtrak wants to possibly return to Nashville. Interesting article:
> https://www.commercialappeal.com/st...e-train-service-state-legislators/4477648002/



Here is an additional article from Nashville's NewsChannel 5:

https://www.newschannel5.com/news/amtrak-pitches-passenger-train-from-nashville-to-atlanta


----------



## chakk

the_traveler said:


> If anything, I think an Atlanta-Chattanooga-Nashville train would be best - similar to the HF connecting to the TE.



And when you hear that whistle blowing eight to the bar, then you'll know that Tennessee won't be very far...


----------



## the_traveler

‘Pardon me boys, is that the Chattanooga Choo Choo?’


----------



## Anthony V

chakk said:


> And when you hear that whistle blowing eight to the bar, then you'll know that Tennessee won't be very far...


Good singing voice guys. lol


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Palmland said:


> More likely are short commuter type runs from both cities into the distant suburbs or maybe Murfreesboro from Nashville and Cartersville from Atlanta.



Would be lovely if the music city star could run to Clarksville, Murfreesboro, etc.


----------



## cocojacoby

the_traveler said:


> ‘Pardon me boys, is that the Chattanooga Choo Choo?’



It's "boy" addressed to a black redcap. That song is even more politically incorrect than "Baby It's Cold Outside". I don't think you are going to be hearing much of it anymore.

However since it's such a great song and if the SJWs allow it, it could be easily changed to, "Pardon me, Sir . . . "


----------



## drdumont

west point said:


> A
> 
> I can see there being a competition between this proposal and the split off of the Crescent Meridian - Dallas / FtWorth proposals ?
> 
> Have I missed something? I thought the Crescent Meridian Dallas proposal died after Katrina, along with the Sunset NOL-JAX.
> 
> FWIW, I think that a second section of the Sunset splitting at ELP then going due East through Midlamd, Sweetwater, Abilene, FTW and on to Meridian to meet the Crescent makes a lot of sense.
> 
> And I would like to see the Nashville connection as well.


----------



## Skyline

nshvlcat said:


> Amtrak wants to possibly return to Nashville. Interesting article:
> https://www.commercialappeal.com/st...e-train-service-state-legislators/4477648002/



I see the Commercial Appeal newsroom and editing bays have been dumbed down, like many today have been. They can’t even spell Amtrak consistently in a story about Amtrak. Some places it is correct (Amtrak). Other places it is Amtrack.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

cocojacoby said:


> It's "boy" addressed to a black redcap. That song is even more politically incorrect than "Baby It's Cold Outside". I don't think you are going to be hearing much of it anymore.
> 
> However since it's such a great song and if the SJWs allow it, it could be easily changed to, "Pardon me, Sir . . . "



You’ve never been to chattanooga I take it? You hear it all.... the.... time.....

I’ve actually heard it in the background music loop at Disney and I’ve heard it performed live at Disney at the piano bars and the orchestra at the grand floridian. Song isn’t going anywhere...


----------



## chakk

cocojacoby said:


> It's "boy" addressed to a black redcap. That song is even more politically incorrect than "Baby It's Cold Outside". I don't think you are going to be hearing much of it anymore.
> 
> However since it's such a great song and if the SJWs allow it, it could be easily changed to, "Pardon me, Sir . . . "



I think the singer was posing his question to a shoeshine boy, not a redcap.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

chakk said:


> I think the singer was posing his question to a shoeshine boy, not a redcap.


 “boy you can give me a shine” would seem to indicate that as well.  

Btw... it was the first song to receive a gold record! 

Chattanooga shoe shine boy is another local favorite... fyi.


----------



## basketmaker

Back in late November, 1978 drove a 24' U-Haul from Miami to Nashville moving my sister. Took The Floridian back to Miami. All I really remember is eating dinner at Ireland's and then the dark, damp and dank platform at Union Station waiting for the couple hour late train. The trip itself wasn't anything remarkable. Just a consist of heritage equipment in pretty rough shape. Spent most of the time in the dome. 

The following June I moved to Nashville/Smyrna and started a small air freight trucking company. And a couple of months later Amtrak was gone from Nashville. Being a railfan particularly of Amtrak that enjoys train travel that was a bummer! The several trips I made over the 28 years living there required a long drive to catch the train. Most of them were a 2.5 hour drive to Fulton, KY late at night to catch the City of New Orleans (both northbound and southbound) and one 3 hour jaunt to Birmingham for the eastbound Crescent. 

My first California Zephyr trip from Chicago to Los Angeles thru Colorado convinced me that it was where I wanted to live. Finally in 2006 UPS was nice and transferred/moved me to Denver to finish my 33 years. And I have made a couple of trips since moving here. Living a couple of miles from the northwest corner of Denver International my regular station is Fort Morgan. More convenient (and free parking) than fighting traffic and parking in downtown to Union Station. Just a 50 minute drive and you're park next to the platform. 

My fingers are crossed for fine folks, friends and family in the middle Tennessee area that Amtrak does come back. I'd actually come visit. Having spent my entire life in the aviation related industry I hate flying these days. Unless it is in a single-engine plane and no TSA security lines.

I hope Amtrak comes through as well as Tennessee (not too hopefull there).


----------



## JRR

How about reviving the L&N?


----------



## crescent-zephyr

JRR said:


> How about reviving the L&N?



And / or the NC&St.L!


----------



## basketmaker

crescent-zephyr said:


> And / or the NC&St.L!


Well they are tryin with 576. Remember her well. Decided to take some shots of my new Impala back in 2000.


----------



## Palmland

Can’t wait to see 576 restored and running on the Nashville and Eastern. It’s at the former Tennessee Central shops (now museum and home to regular excursion trains on the N&E). But they have quite a project ahead of them.


----------



## cocojacoby

chakk said:


> I think the singer was posing his question to a shoeshine boy, not a redcap.



I remember seeing a video where a woman was addressing an adult porter but I also found this on Wikipedia: "The main song opens with a dialog between a passenger and a "boy" [an offensive term, as shoe-shiners at Penn Station in 1941 were neither white, nor adolescent]"


----------



## basketmaker

Palmland said:


> Can’t wait to see 576 restored and running on the Nashville and Eastern. It’s at the former Tennessee Central shops (now museum and home to regular excursion trains on the N&E). But they have quite a project ahead of them.


Been to the museum/shop a couple of times. And did one excursion out to Lebanon for an afternoon out there. Just meandering around downtown. Boy I felt sorry for the Burger King when we pulled in. About 250 folks headed right to it! The Music City Star now runs the route daily.

Have done the Broadway Dinner Train several times that N&E pulled from Riverfront Park to the DuPont Plant in Old Hickory. One trip with out of town family some guy decided to try and commit suicide (admitted it to the police). Waited and drove in front of us at a crossing along Old Hickory Blvd.. Luckily speed was low but did roll his Blazer over and he did wind up in the Baptist Hospital ER for a few hours. I damn near wore a bowl of soup when we went into emergency braking.


----------



## saintnich67

In looking at the Nashville to Atlanta Amtrak proposal, one has to look at it more broadly. Establishing the Nashville to Atlanta line is a link to the Washington D.C. to Atlanta corridor for high speed rail. The rail line from D.C. to Charlotte as been upgraded over the last few years to accommodate Ascella trans. The goal is to get that corridor extended further west. The Atlanta to Nashville route is just one of many links Amtrak has to stitch together to eventually have a better and faster route from DC to LA. Amtrak is playing the long game here.


----------



## Greg

These kinds of articles always make me sad. we have been trying to get train service back in the Florida panhandle for 15 years on a route that is "suspended...", Believe it when you see it.


----------



## treyk119

I am a engineer for CSX. I work along the W&A mainline. We have been informed Amtrak will be using our line to run 2 sets of trains a day on our track Nashville to Atlanta. Also Amtrak is proposing to purchase our old Hulsey Yard.


----------



## MikefromCrete

Well, this seems to be moving along pretty quick. Tennessee and Georgia will have to open their wallets. Where is Hulsey Yard? Atlanta?


----------



## Qapla

Now, if we could get JAX to ATL


----------



## treyk119

MikefromCrete said:


> Well, this seems to be moving along pretty quick. Tennessee and Georgia will have to open their wallets. Where is Hulsey Yard? Atlanta?


locatEd in the 4th ward district. Used to be our main intermodal yard till we moved to a bigger plot of land called Fairburn. About 15 miles west.


----------



## treyk119

Qapla said:


> Now, if we could get JAX to ATL


that’s the overall plan we’ve been told. Down the road the train would run to savannah to connect with silver lines. I have been applying for Jax Amtrak for months.


----------



## JustOnce

All single track with lots of 35-45 mph running. Doesn't sound very promising.


----------



## Qapla

treyk119 said:


> I have been applying for Jax Amtrak for months.



If you end up in Jax, maybe we can meet for lunch


----------



## treyk119

I get to chattanooga with 10,000 feet trains in less than 4 hours so running a 8 car passenger train will get there in great time. Lots of double main for the terrain it covers.


----------



## treyk119

Qapla said:


> If you end up in Jax, maybe we can meet for lunch


Yea. The wife and I have been looking for areas to purchase already. With the commute and our budget we both like the Yulee area.


----------



## west point

Hulsey yard in Atlanta is a linear yard that used to be for the Georgia RR. It is abot 1-1/2 to 3-1/2 miles east of downtown . The Ga DOT preliminary HSR plan had one of its options to follow the old SAL freight connecting track ( now CSX ) from near Emory to connect in to the GaRR east of Hulsey. 

Maybe that is what the rumor about Amtrak getting the yard ? However unless something has changed lately CSX uses both Hulsey and Fairburn for intermodal work?. 

However for it to be ATL's main Amtrak station the question of if there is enough room for a necessary loop may be difficult/ It is hemmed in on the north by MARTA east rail line and a historic civil war cemetery on the south.


----------



## Qapla

Yulee is a nice area - fairly easy drive to Fernandina ... although the traffic is much worse than it used to be

I am quite a distance south of there ... closer to Gainesville


----------



## JustOnce

Not familiar at all (other than a quick glance at openrailwaymap and a 2005 ETT). Is the W&A sub also the route of Q025/Q026 a/k/a The Prince of Darkness?


----------



## saintnich67

I spoke with the assistant to Tennessee State Rep. Clay Doggett yesterday and he is for Amtrak but not any state funding. Can anyone help me to find information of how much the State of Tennessee pays for the Amtrak line from Memphis to Dyersburg. I'm writing a letter to the Lawrence County Advocate concerning the new Amtrak proposals.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17

saintnich67 said:


> I spoke with the assistant to Tennessee State Rep. Clay Doggett yesterday and he is for Amtrak but not any state funding. Can anyone help me to find information of how much the State of Tennessee pays for the Amtrak line from Memphis to Dyersburg. I'm writing a letter to the Lawrence County Advocate concerning the new Amtrak proposals.


The train that stops in Memphis and Newbern/Dyersburg is a long-distance train, so is funded at the federal level, not by the state.


----------



## saintnich67

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> The train that stops in Memphis and Newbern/Dyersburg is a long-distance train, so is funded at the federal level, not by the state.


If that's the case, then why are we waiting on Alabama's funding for the line interupted by Hurricaine Katrina? Isn't that part of a long-distance line?


----------



## jis

saintnich67 said:


> If that's the case, then why are we waiting on Alabama's funding for the line interupted by Hurricaine Katrina? Isn't that part of a long-distance line?


New Orleans to Mobile is the only part that is under consideration for service commencement. It is way under the 750 mile threshold hence it is not part of the federal funded service.

As a matter of fact New Orleans to Jacksonville is also under 750 miles and hence has to be locally funded if and when it comes up for service revival. There is a possibility that it would be handled as an extension of the City of New Orleans thus making it more than 750 miles and hence part of the national network, if and when it happens and if enough equipment is available.


----------



## saintnich67

jis said:


> New Orleans to Mobile is the only part that is under consideration for service commencement. It is way under the 750 mile threshold hence it is not part of the federal funded service.
> 
> As a matter of fact New Orleans to Jacksonville is also under 750 miles and hence has to be locally funded if and when it comes up for service revival. There is a possibility that it would be handled as an extension of the City of New Orleans thus making it more than 750 miles and hence part of the national network, if and when it happens and if enough equipment is available.


Interesting...??? So if a proposed Nashville to Memphis was added to the Nashville to Atlanta line with the addition of a Memphis to Little Rock, then the Texas Eagle could branch off into a A or B line in Little Rock. Somewhat like the Empire Builder splits. that would break the 750 mile threashold.


----------



## jis

saintnich67 said:


> Interesting...??? So if a proposed Nashville to Memphis was added to the Nashville to Atlanta line with the addition of a Memphis to Little Rock, then the Texas Eagle could branch off into a A or B line in Little Rock. Somewhat like the Empire Builder splits. that would break the 750 mile threashold.


If Amtrak is willing to take on the cost of running that service without local help then that would be a way to do it. So far though Amtrak has not been willing to take on additional costs since they are trying to break even on operations.


----------



## AGM.12

If Amtrak acquires the Hulsey yard site, how feasible would it be to route the Crescent and any other corridor trains from Charlotte to a station built there? It would be interesting to see if corridor service could be routed over the old Georgia to Augusta then the C&WC/SAL route to Savannah.


----------



## west point

AGM.12 said:


> If Amtrak acquires the Hulsey yard site, how feasible would it be to route the Crescent and any other corridor trains from Charlotte to a station built there? It would be interesting to see if corridor service could be routed over the old Georgia to Augusta then the C&WC/SAL route to Savannah.


 
Crescent to Hulsey ? Not very. 
1. It would have to change to CSX ( L&N, NC&SL, W&A RRs ) at Howell CP, go thru downtown onto old GaRR to Hulsey.
2. A full 4 main track interlocking somewhere south of Howell could be installed allowing CSX, NS, and Amtrak to switch. CSX and NS now have 2 main tracks each paralleling from Howell to downtown. That way they booth could share all 4 tracks. With a new connection at Howell from southbound NS track 1 ( present track Amtrak uses ) to CSX that could eliminate the often freight train delays to the Crescent. That might give CSX and NS an incentive to follow this possibility.. 
Still would need a balloon track a Hulsey so Crescent could backtrack to Howell CP ~ 5 miles. Connections have been severed at Howell and would need restoring to access NS ( SOU ) tracks both ways otherwise.

EDIT: Further thought this would allow trains from the south ( C of Ga NS and A&WP CSX ) to also access Hulsey. Essentially this would allow all rail lines to access one downtown station. Depending on where the station is built a direct connection to one of three MARTA east line stations with only an overpass of DeKalb avenue needed.

An additional track from downtown over I-75 to Hulsey might be needed to eliminate and CSX freight train interference ?


----------



## kaythume

treyk119 said:


> I am a engineer for CSX. I work along the W&A mainline. We have been informed Amtrak will be using our line to run 2 sets of trains a day on our track Nashville to Atlanta. Also Amtrak is proposing to purchase our old Hulsey Yard.


That is super. I am glad CSX is going to work with Amtrak.


----------



## kaythume

saintnich67 said:


> I spoke with the assistant to Tennessee State Rep. Clay Doggett yesterday and he is for Amtrak but not any state funding. Can anyone help me to find information of how much the State of Tennessee pays for the Amtrak line from Memphis to Dyersburg. I'm writing a letter to the Lawrence County Advocate concerning the new Amtrak proposals.


i'd like to write letters too. Please tell me how to help.


----------



## LookingGlassTie

If I understand correctly, if the Nashville to Atlanta train comes to fruition, is it possible beyond that that the route could be extended from Atlanta to Savannah?

If that happens would the route extension roughly follow the route of I-16 (ATL to SAV)?

It would be great if the new train could connect with both Silver trains and the Palmetto, if scheduling permits that.


----------



## ScouseAndy

LookingGlassTie said:


> If I understand correctly, if the Nashville to Atlanta train comes to fruition, is it possible beyond that that the route could be extended from Atlanta to Savannah?
> 
> If that happens would the route extension roughly follow the route of I-16 (ATL to SAV)?
> 
> It would be great if the new train could connect with both Silver trains and the Palmetto, if scheduling permits that.



I cant see that the plan would be to run Nashville to Savannah as a single route considering they are planning to locate the yard in Atlanta as it is pointless having a yard at a midpoint location on a service. Maybe a separate Atlanta to Savannah route would be on the cards considering the need for a yard. After all does the Heartland flyer service require a yard at either end?


----------



## Seaboard92

The fastest route to Savannah is using the old CofG via Macon which uses part of the old S&A around SAV. The issue with Atlanta is no matter where you put a station you’re shooting yourself in the foot because there is just so much potential. 

Birmingham-Atlanta on the current route
Atlanta-Charlotte via Greenville on the current route. 
Atlanta-Augusta-Columbia-Charlotte via the GA, SOU R line. 
Atlanta-Savannah via Macon
Atlanta-Jacksonville via Macon
Atlanta-Montgomery. 
Atlanta-Nashville 
Atlanta-Knoxville. 

There is no one spot that works for all of these routes without losing connectivity to one.


----------



## Pere Flyer

ScouseAndy said:


> I cant see that the plan would be to run Nashville to Savannah as a single route considering they are planning to locate the yard in Atlanta as it is pointless having a yard at a midpoint location on a service. Maybe a separate Atlanta to Savannah route would be on the cards considering the need for a yard.


Separate services meeting in ATL would make the most operational sense with the yard being there.


> After all does the Heartland flyer service require a yard at either end?


The HF only requires a wye at each end to turn the set, as the morning’s 821 becomes the evening’s 822, and I presume vice versa. There is a handful of track space at FTW for Amtrak operations, as FTW is a crew and maintenance base. As I recall, HF cars will sometimes shuffle into TE No. 22’s consist and run to the Chicago shops for more rigorous maintenance.
Hopefully, Nashville-Atlanta/Savannah-Atlanta services are more frequent than Oklahoma’s three-car, once-daily, Fort Worth Day Trip operation, and will require Hulsey Yard for all the rolling stock a frequent regional service requires [emoji6]


----------



## AGM.12

One more possible ATL to SAV routing would be Georgia RR to Augusta then C&WC/SAL to SAV.


----------



## Qapla

If they did establish ATL to SAV that would allow JAX and south the ability to go to Atlanta without going to WDC ... there may be some layover time - but, it would be possible


----------



## railiner

If they ever ran a thru train from Jacksonville to New Orleans, via Savannah, Macon, and Atlanta, it would only take about 4 hours longer than Amtrak's Sunset did...
based on the schedule of the CofG Nancy Hanks, and today's Amtrak trains...


----------



## kaythume

The state may not pay anything on long distance lines but we do need to have state involvement with Nashville to Atlanta. Reference Virginia and North Carolina Departments of Transportation are doing this. We need to be forward-thinking like them!


----------



## Palmetto

kaythume said:


> The state may not pay anything on long distance lines but we do need to have state involvement with Nashville to Atlanta. Reference Virginia and North Carolina Departments of Transportation are doing this. We need to be forward-thinking like them!




You are preaching to the choir here. It's the likes of DOTs in states such as Ohio, Indiana, New Hampshire, etc, that need to be forward-thinking on this issue. We could also throw in Florida and Texas, and a few others. THAT'S the problem with moving anything forward for corridors IMO.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider

Question for the OP: were you also told _when _Amtrak was going to start? (or did I totally miss that in this thread?)


----------



## DSS&A

Tennessee takes first step forward to study potential routes, ridership and costs of a Nashville to Atlanta corridor train service. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/atlant.../atlanta-nashville-amtrak-passenger-rail-gdot


----------



## DSS&A

CSX announces that it will reactivate it's Atkanta Hulsey Yard facility, but with a lower volume of activity than the former intermodal yard activity. 

https://atlanta.curbed.com/2020/2/21/21147228/atlanta-csx-hulsey-yard-activation-masterplan-transit


----------



## Palmetto

Greg said:


> These kinds of articles always make me sad. we have been trying to get train service back in the Florida panhandle for 15 years on a route that is "suspended...", Believe it when you see it.



I believe there's a difference, though. The Atlanta to Nashville service is something Amtrak WANTS to do. They apparently did NOT want to keep the Sunset running east of New Orleans.


----------



## dogbert617

Palmland said:


> This won't happen unless TN and GA get involved with GA being the key. A new Atlanta stations must come first. But the biggest problem is the geography. The fastest schedule ever operated was about 6 hours for the 285 miles. That's not highway competitive and you can't move mountains without massive investment. More likely are short commuter type runs from both cities into the distant suburbs or maybe Murfreesboro from Nashville and Cartersville from Atlanta.
> 
> Now Nashville to Memphis is certainly feasible with good potential stations at both ends and relatively flat for the 225 miles. I suspect rail traffic on CSX is less than on the Atlanta route. Tennessee would no doubt be more interested in paying for an intrastate service than one going to Atlanta. It could of course connect to the CONO.



With how Republican controlled the Tennessee and Georgia legislatures are, as AMAZING as a Nashville-Atlanta Amtrak train would be, I'm not holding my breath it'll be approved. The most I could see being approved in the Atlanta area(and a BIG IF, were the Georgia legislature to somehow approve funding it), is possible new commuter train service along the rail line northwest between Atlanta and Marietta. Maybe if there was enough push by legislators, the train could possibly run at least northwest to Kennesaw, if not further to say like Cartersville? Also it'd be interesting if commuter rail service was ever considered for the areas northeast of Atlanta like north to Norcross, if not possibly further like Buford and Gainesville? Sadly with me remembering I read online that Gwinnett County residents voted down expanding bus service not long ago in a referendum, I'm sadly not holding my breath it will be approved. I really BADLY wish it could be approved, due to how very well I know how horrible traffic issues are in the Atlanta area!

And to a lesser but growing extent, Nashville definitely also suffers from similar traffic issues due to growth in its metro area in recent years. Someone else mentioned the Music City Star commuter train, and yep for sure it'd be great if more than just Nashville to Lebanon service existed. Like say have new commuter rail lines created for service south to Franklin, southeast to Murfreesboro, northeast to Gallatin, and northwest to Clarksville. I do worry there'd be enough NIMBY voters, to at least some commuter rail proposals from seeing the light of day sadly. I.e. I worry that a line to Clarksville wouldn't get approved, but maybe for all I know Williamson County voters(near Franklin) or Rutherford County voters(near Murfreesboro) would approve new commuter rail proposals? Also it'd be great if more weekday service ran(NOT just during rush hours), and ditto with creating regular Saturday and Sunday service.

Not saying it isn't impossible for new train service to be created, as evidenced by the fact that Mobile, AL's city council approved funding for a regional Amtrak Mobile-New Orleans train that'll enter service sometime in the next few years. It is sad Alabama's governor(Kay Ivey) rejected signing off on funding for that train, but doesn't surprise me she acted like a typical GOPer in sadly rejecting such funding.


----------



## west point

Dogbert617: Several problems. With the Hulsey yard option apparently off the table a station downtown or at least next to MARTA rail closes that advantage. Hulsey would be downtown with a stop at 5 points a bonus. The problem of Howell CP being at grade intersection of CSX and NS 6 + lines intersect and run over the CP will never allow reliable on time commuter rail. Just look at the Crescent delays there ! A flyover will have to be built there. t

Then Atlanta is going to have to find a station location with a final capacity of 10 - 12 platform tracks.

Commuter train service Atlanta - Marietta - Cartersville will require at least 3 main tracks for reliable service. That will not be as much of a problem that will occur elsewhere as the state does own that rail line leased to CSX. Howell CP a problem that line. Norcross will need a third track as well although the state already has built at least one underpass bridge maybe more for 3 main tracks. Howell a problem there also.

Athens on CSX also same problems . Howell CP a problem there also.

Nashville --- Music City Star cannot add more service without installing PTC first on the whole line. It will need PTC equipped locos if it ever gets a downtown Nashville station over CSX tracks.

Nashville - Murfreesboro will need a second main track for Amtrak and more sidings all the way to Atlanta over CSX. Murfreesboro - Nashville will probably need a 3rd main track for commuter. 

As much as I like these proposals cannot see where the money will come unless from federal funds.


----------



## dogbert617

west point said:


> Dogbert617: Several problems. With the Hulsey yard option apparently off the table a station downtown or at least next to MARTA rail closes that advantage. Hulsey would be downtown with a stop at 5 points a bonus. The problem of Howell CP being at grade intersection of CSX and NS 6 + lines intersect and run over the CP will never allow reliable on time commuter rail. Just look at the Crescent delays there ! A flyover will have to be built there. t
> 
> Then Atlanta is going to have to find a station location with a final capacity of 10 - 12 platform tracks.
> 
> Commuter train service Atlanta - Marietta - Cartersville will require at least 3 main tracks for reliable service. That will not be as much of a problem that will occur elsewhere as the state does own that rail line leased to CSX. Howell CP a problem that line. Norcross will need a third track as well although the state already has built at least one underpass bridge maybe more for 3 main tracks. Howell a problem there also.
> 
> Athens on CSX also same problems . Howell CP a problem there also.
> 
> Nashville --- Music City Star cannot add more service without installing PTC first on the whole line. It will need PTC equipped locos if it ever gets a downtown Nashville station over CSX tracks.
> 
> Nashville - Murfreesboro will need a second main track for Amtrak and more sidings all the way to Atlanta over CSX. Murfreesboro - Nashville will probably need a 3rd main track for commuter.
> 
> As much as I like these proposals cannot see where the money will come unless from federal funds.



Thanks for mentoning a lot of the existing issues, with new commuter rail service if any of those attempted to be created near Atlanta or Nashville.

And of course with the process of applying for federal funds, and needing enough politicians to support new public transit proposals, I am scared none of them will be approved anytime soon. Though I really desperately wish any of these commuter rail proposals would get approved, myself.


----------



## daybeers

Mods, isn't this being discussed in the Amtrak's Future forum here?


----------



## DSS&A

Tennessee takes first step forward to study potential routes, ridership and costs of a Nashville to Atlanta corridor train service.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/atlant.../atlanta-nashville-amtrak-passenger-rail-gdot


----------



## DSS&A

CSX announces that it will reactivate it's Atlanta Hulsey Yard facility, but with a lower volume of activity than the former intermodal yard activity.

https://atlanta.curbed.com/2020/2/21/21147228/atlanta-csx-hulsey-yard-activation-masterplan-transit


----------



## bretton88

DSS&A said:


> CSX announces that it will reactivate it's Atlanta Hulsey Yard facility, but with a lower volume of activity than the former intermodal yard activity.
> 
> https://atlanta.curbed.com/2020/2/21/21147228/atlanta-csx-hulsey-yard-activation-masterplan-transit


While that doesn't kill Amtrak setting up shop there, it won't help. Though with the lessened freight activity, They might be about to partially sell the area to Amtrak. I'm just skeptical that it's really going to happen since Georgia claims to have no idea what's going on. Seems to me they'd be an important partner too.


----------



## pennyk

daybeers said:


> Mods, isn't this being discussed in the Amtrak's Future forum here?


Yes, thank you. 

MODERATAOR NOTE: Because there were 2 threads on the same topic (one in Amtrak Discussion forum and the other in Amtrak's Future forum), they were merged and the merged thread is now located in Amtrak's Future forum.


----------

